# Sony se protege, le saque el integrado STK pero igual se protege



## fabper (Ago 19, 2010)

Como estan señores del foro, tengo un problema con un equipo de audio SONY Mod.: HCD-DX7 que se protege le retire el integrado STK pero igual se protege, alguien me puede ayudar por favor. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## guayu (Ago 19, 2010)

revisa los diodos zenner de los reguladores en la placa revisalos todos  ese es mi concejo ya que yo he sufrido ese problema y  eso es la solucion y si hay algun zenner quemado revisa transistores proximos a los zenners


----------



## Manotas (Ago 19, 2010)

a mi una ves le paso lo mismo a mi sony mi sony es un genesis de 150 rms x 2 , y era una resistencia que estaba en corto que creo que era de 1/2 watts de 10 ohm si no me equivoco . una asulita
la cambie y se fue la proteccion ! saludos


----------



## fabper (Ago 20, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la colaboracion, cuando tenga tiempo metere mano al SONY. Muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## fabper (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, después de revisar componente por componente hasta llegar al desperfecto solucione el SONY. el problema era un pequeño transistor de la parte de sensor de temperatura. Muchas gracias por la información brindadas. Saludos.


----------

